# Do you know him?



## mnqmt3 (May 25, 2009)

OK this is a really long shot -- but does anyone here know a Spanish guy from Bilbao living in HK? That's all I know about him, except he works in import-export, is pretty young probably 24, and is really handsome.

If you do, yes please do reply!! I realise he's getting it on with the HK ladies, but I wanna at least try. Thank you kindly.


----------

